# Brick & Mortar knife shops in NYC.



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2007)

Often times I'll find a new thread about someone who'll soon be coming to NYC for a visit, and they want info on Brick & Mortar stores that sell Knives or flashlights. The topic about flashlights is one that I'll make later, when I get all that info organized. I'll put that in the General Discussion forum. As for knife shops, there you go.....

Paragon Sporting Goods
867 Broadway & 18th Street
(212) 255-8036 [They sell high-end lights too].

Tent & Trails
21 Park Place
(212) 227-1760 [They also sell lights].

SAK of Soho
136 Prince St. 
(For all things Victorinox Swiss Army Knife related).

Native Leather (Close to SAK of Soho).
203 Bleecker Street
(Mostly cheap knives, but you'll also find Santa Fe Stoneworks models, Spydercos, Buck, and opinel. But they don't open until 12 noon). 

Henry Westpfal
105 west 30th street, off of Broadway.
(Mostly high-end kitchen knives but some Vic and Buck models). 

If you want a Custom knife:

Mastersmiths
403 East 58th Street
Check out their site for more info.
http://www.beautifulblades.com/ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

For those willing to travel to Long Island:

****'s Sporting Goods (inside Roosevelt Field Mall). 
630 Old Country Rd. 
Garden City NY, 11530
(516) 742-8000
(****'s has Gerber, Buck, Kershaw, Wenger SAKs, and a few SOG models). 
----- ----- ----- ----- ----- 
These are the places I'm familiar with. If any other NewYorker knows of other places I haven't mentioned, please post and share.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 12, 2007)

If you're going into LI, T&T Gunnery

The mall is the one by Prince St in Flushing? The Asian mall?


----------



## Russianesq (Jul 12, 2007)

just visited Paragon Sporting Goods = overpriced.

as soon as u come up to the display case the salesman start hounding u :sick2:


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 12, 2007)

That's MSRP, so yea


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 13, 2007)

all stores in nyc are overpriced,,theres another store but more up in white plains ny ,,not far from nyc "the westchester mall" ,,,they carry saks ,spydercos,benchmades,kershaws,surefire lights,lumapower,pretty huge selection


----------



## carrot (Jul 13, 2007)

Paragon has a pretty good selection of custom knives too, if you want to handle them before you give the maker a call...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2007)

GarageBoy said:


> If you're going into LI, T&T Gunnery
> 
> The mall is the one by Prince St in Flushing? The Asian mall?


 
No, I don't believe so. That's one of the places that sells lights. Gonna need a few days to get that list organized.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 15, 2007)

speaking of overpriced, I have been to at least 5 fdifferent knife shops and all of them were overpriced....one of them, I wont tell the name since they are a major knife shop in PA was WAY overpriced...like about $25 over retail on alot of knives...but what you have to take into consideration is these people have to be able to pay the morgage and taxes on the building they are in, as well as make a profit on the knives they sell...So of course an online store will be cheaper...not as much overhead costs...but its still cool to be able to walk into a store, and walk out with a nice knife in your pocket...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 15, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> ...but its still cool to be able to walk into a store, and walk out with a nice knife in your pocket...


 
Especially when you can stand at a counter and examine each example of the same model that's in stock. Did that with my Emerson Mini-Commander. Checked 3 of them before I found one that locked open, perfectly! That's the one I bought. The guy at the counter had 6 more for me to look through if I still hadn't found the right one.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 15, 2007)

That's why I buy used from USNers or Bladeforumers


----------



## Flash110 (Jun 17, 2011)

There is a cool knife store on Long Island with a good selection of production knives, called The Long Island Knife Store in Smithtown NY, the owner is a nice guy and really knows his stuff. Flash


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry to dig this out of the grave. But as I have moved to Nyack NY I dont like going out to LI. There is the Woodbury Commons outlet mall. They have a SAK outlet. But their prices for clothes are still high. I got a SAK rescue for only $60 on sale.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jun 22, 2011)

Speaking of NYC knife shops and sporting goods: 

I wonder if their selection of one-hand knives has declined with the recent "anti-switchblade" efforts of officials there, who threaten and coerce huge donations from knife retailers, or they threaten legal action for selling "switchblades" (Spyderco, SOG, and other knives). The knife rights people are suing over this debacle.

I believe that eventually the abusive officials will have to back down, but until then, it may be harder to find a good one-hand knife in the NYC area.

All my best,
Dirty Bob


----------



## carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

To answer your question, Paragon Sporting Goods (one of the better known knife dealers) now only stocks Spyderco Slip-It models, Victorinox and Leatherman last I checked.


----------



## Illumination (Jun 22, 2011)

Cyrus Vance (Manhattan DA) squeezed Paragon and other NY stores for a total of $2.8 million ... I think the NY B&M knife shop is pretty much DOA at this point

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20100617/SMALLBIZ/100619857

http://lonsberry.com/writings.cfm?story=2929&go=4


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2011)

carrot said:


> To answer your question, Paragon Sporting Goods (one of the better known knife dealers) now only stocks Spyderco Slip-It models, Victorinox and Leatherman last I checked.


 
I was there just last weekend. Along with those models, you'll find a handful of Bokers with locking blades, but only traditional nail-nicks. Which is odd because I know of two working stiffs in two individual cases who are being charged with violating the Sullivan Act because they were carrying Buck 110 folding knives. Thanks to the extortionist in a D.A.'s costume (hey, I call it how it is) the situation in NYC is even worse than in England. 

After the crack-down on perfectly legal folding knives, I was still buying one-handers (with locks) even in NYC. Then again, I know where to look. This was a few months ago though. Now if you want a good locking folder, it's just easier to buy online. That's what I've been doing. I'm not letting some extortionist with ambition get me down.


----------

